# Holy fuck.



## departuresong (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy _fuck_.


----------



## J.T. (Jan 14, 2010)

Stunned Silence of the Lambs.

Seriously, holy god.


----------



## departuresong (Jan 14, 2010)

Don't worry, adorable cats are here to save your sanity.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 14, 2010)

From Mother: Looks Photoshopped.

From me: In the name of all things fondued, what _happened_?

EDIT: WHAT IF THE CATS HAD HUMAN FACES? WHAT THEN, GUYS, WHAT THEN?


----------



## Ven (Jan 14, 2010)

Holy sh- MINDBLOWN

Hooray for the kittens!

Sanity: 1 second till insanity


----------



## Scyther (Jan 14, 2010)

I dunno. It was really creepy.

...But isn't it rather 'convienient' that the burned it before anyone got the chance to study it.

And then I repeat you: Holy Fuck!


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jan 14, 2010)

It's not convinient.

It's what scared villagers when they think the spawn of Satan has just been born.

Seriously, the town's major thought some dude had bopped a goat. You expect them to keep it for science and posterity?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 14, 2010)

And now I can't sleep, so it goes

It looks almost like it's grinning at you. _Why_ is it grinning.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 14, 2010)

That's fucking _nuts!_

Shame they couldn't study it though. I would've liked to know what it really was. :(


----------



## Scyther (Jan 14, 2010)

> And now I can't sleep, so it goes


Took the post right out of my keyboard.



> It's what scared villagers when they think the spawn of Satan has just been born


Well obviously I know _why_, I just find it odd why that always seems to happen. Remember the last goat/man? But yeah, you have a point.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 14, 2010)

_mindfuck_


...that's ...huh.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 14, 2010)

Guys

It's just Endless Forest irl


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 14, 2010)

Whaat! That wasn't creepy at all. I'm disappointed in you guys.


----------



## Minish (Jan 14, 2010)

> "We often hear cases of human beings who commit bestiality but this is the first time for such an act to produce a product with human features," he added.


?_?


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 14, 2010)

time for the satyrs


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 14, 2010)

Biology: best science.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 14, 2010)

It'd be nice if the title or at least the opening post told me what the article's about so I could decide whether or not the thread's worth looking at. ...

But hah, that's awesome.  Not very "holy _fuck_" on its own, though; shame nobody got a chance to study it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 14, 2010)

It disappoints me that they thought the mutant was some sort of devil or whatever. It would have been very beneficial to the field of biology.


----------



## Aisling (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't they still have the body of the dead, c-section'd one? Wasn't the one that got burnt by the stupid villagers the _first_ one? Or am I misreading it?


----------



## Wartortle (Jan 15, 2010)

ShiningGlass said:


> Holy _fuck_.


Not gonna lie, the title drew me here. but nice.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 15, 2010)

:D I like it. It's cool. ty biology.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jan 15, 2010)

o_o *stops self from making a NZ farmer joke* but seriously, god damn o_o


----------



## Chopsuey (Jan 15, 2010)

OH. MY. FUCKING. GOD. Now I will have nightmares about evil man-faced goats and sheep invading the world. It...Doesn't help that we have goats either...
*Gets pistol and looks out the window*
All clear...I think...
But, yeah, My situation was the same as Wartortle's. Wanted to see what everybody was "Holy Fuck" -ing about. This is wierd, but I've seen wierder.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 15, 2010)

Alraunne said:


> Don't they still have the body of the dead, c-section'd one? Wasn't the one that got burnt by the stupid villagers the _first_ one? Or am I misreading it?


Yeah, that's how I understood it too.

I saw that picture over the shoulder of a bunch of people at my university lecture yesterday, but didn't know what it was or actually see that it was remotely human-faced until now.

Looks kind of creepy, but I'm more interested in what sort of mutation that is and if something similar could have happened in the evolutionary history of humans.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Whut? That humans were once sheep and evolved into humans? Hee hee XD

2. The face looks like it's sculpted out of cheese, a bit.

3. NightMAAAreSS!

4. Anyone noticed that it _kinda_ looked like the sphinxes Egyptians had? Egyptian sphinxes. Maybe that's how the 'Ggyptians got their idea for the statues and stuff, 'cause they had random mutated goats and eagles running around.


----------



## opaltiger (Jan 15, 2010)

> Looks kind of creepy, but I'm more interested in what sort of mutation that is and if something similar could have happened in the evolutionary history of humans.


Doubt it. I can't see this sort of macromutation being viable under any serious selection pressure.

I would like to hear some details, though.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jan 15, 2010)

Alright, who did the sheep?

Seriously though, that makes no sense. I've seen worse, but still.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 15, 2010)

Butterfree said:


> Looks kind of creepy, but I'm more interested in what sort of mutation that is and if something similar could have happened in the evolutionary history of humans.


What sprung to mind for me was that it was a sort of reverse atavism but of course, the makes no sense based on current knowledge of evolutionary science and genetics.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 18, 2010)

...It still looks Photoshopped to me.

Well, if it was real, I wish we had a chance to study it. That's a very strange mutation.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Saith (Jan 18, 2010)

Sorry, my bad~


----------



## Eeveelution (Jan 18, 2010)

I've heard of a woman giving birth to a litter of stillborn rabbits turning out to be a hoax (she did give birth, though, by "inserting" the dead rabbits), but this is just... I don't know. Maybe this is another hoax, but if that photo is of lamb's face, it looks somewhat human in the lips... And it also happened in 2009? If this is real, maybe these animals are starting to mutate into humanoid creatures... Or maybe it really is a sign of the devil.

I can't blame the people for killing the goat. I'd be scared too.

EDIT: Just to check, aren't goats and sheep are pretty closely related? Also, this reminds me of "the Devil's Footprints". One snowy morning in the 1850's, hoof-like tracks were found stretching for more than 100 miles around Devon, England. The tracks went in a straight line, even going straight up walls and roofs; some were found exiting drain pipes only _four centimeters in diameter_. I found it while researching some paw print stuff for a project two years ago. In fact, I just checked the site I'd read about them on right now, and it was updated: the prints appeared in Devon again on March 12, 2009. Several incidents very similar to that one have happened around the world, too, many attributed to mythical creatures. Lot of scary stories including the devil have him as a hoofed man. One such story includes a stranger coming to a house one winter night and asking to stay. The family accepted, and they began playing cards; when the daughter bent down to pick up a card she dropped, she looked at the stranger's feet and saw he had hooves. Then he laughed and disappeared.

Goats and sheep both have hoofed feet, so maybe there's some kind of connection there? Just figured I'd mention those.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 19, 2010)

> I've heard of a woman giving birth to a litter of stillborn rabbits turning out to be a hoax (she did give birth, though, by "inserting" the dead rabbits)


D:


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jan 19, 2010)

The Devil doesn't have anything better to do than take a stroll through Devon during the winter?


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 19, 2010)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> The Devil doesn't have anything better to do than take a stroll through Devon during the winter?


Well, you know, the whole "Lord of Hell" gig gets pretty boring sometimes. He probably just wanted to take in the scenery.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 21, 2010)

Proof of anthropomorphic animals?

But seriously. What. The. Fucking. Hell. HAX.


----------



## PK (Jan 21, 2010)

*SWEET JESUS. WHAT IS THAT THING.*


----------

